# Browning Slayer



## KYBobwhite (Aug 28, 2013)

All I can say is if and when the Dawgs underachieve....................again. You better be around to take your lumps. Unfortunately those who run their mouths are usually the first to run away when things go south.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Palmetto (Aug 28, 2013)

Durn, calling him out!!

I'll be here to take the lumps. I think the DAWGS roll this weekend though!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, guess it's easy to call someone out when your team has no real expectations and hasn't had any for the last decade...

Seriously, your team gets throttled by 3.5 touchdowns by their little brother, in-state rival and you're gonna come on here and run your mouth about accountability??? 

Just wow.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Buck (Aug 28, 2013)

Vols were plentiful around here at one time.  Now, not so much...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## riprap (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like we got a crowd that is ready for some Dawg bashing as usual.

 It's OK you guys can pull for the Dawgs too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> All I can say is if and when the Dawgs underachieve....................again. You better be around to take your lumps. Unfortunately those who run their mouths are usually the first to run away when things go south.






I've never ran away like some of you other folks do.. I take my lumps pretty well considering I've worn quite a few different avatars around here.. 

Hmmm.. Speaking of which.. You want in on the UT vs UGA avatar bet.... You skeered....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

Palmetto said:


> Durn, calling him out!!
> 
> I'll be here to take the lumps. I think the DAWGS roll this weekend though!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Problem is some of these folks that like to call other ones out are the ones that go into hiding...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

Buck said:


> Vols were plentiful around here at one time.  Now, not so much...



There are a couple of new ones around these parts... You won't be able to find them after the season starts cause they'll be sporting UGA avatars and blending in....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> There are a couple of new ones around these parts... You won't be able to find them after the season starts cause they'll be sporting UGA avatars and blending in....



You mean the former LSU fans turned vol fans?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You mean the former LSU fans turned vol fans?





It's hard to keep up with all of the jumpers around here!


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You mean the former LSU fans turned vol fans?



Think you meant former Gator fans turned Bama fans?
And to huntingDawg, that same team that took a beating from little brother sure gave y'all a hard time


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> Looks like we got a crowd that is ready for some Dawg bashing as usual.
> 
> It's OK you guys can pull for the Dawgs too.



I don't have a problem with the Dawgs, as a matter of fact they're my favorite SEC-East team. Richt is a class act unlike some of their rogue fans.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> I don't have a problem with the Dawgs, as a matter of fact theyre my favorite SEC-East team. Richt is a class act unlike some of their rogue fans.



You just don't like the fact that I beat up on your Vols the way I do... Sorry, but the Vols are my most hated Rivalry.. To some it's Auburn, Florida and so on...  

So I guess you wouldn't mind wearing a UGA avatar...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> And to huntingDawg, that same team that took a beating from little brother sure gave y'all a hard time



So who won that game??

Isn't that all that matters?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Think you meant former Gator fans turned Bama fans?
> And to huntingDawg, that same team that took a beating from little brother sure gave y'all a hard time



No. I meant what I wrote. Have someone read it to you again.....this time slowly.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Problem is some of these folks that like to call other ones out are the ones that go into hiding...



If you're talking about me, I actually have a life where I can't be on the computer 24/7. I also don't have the time or the desire to create a thread with over 600 posts(which are 80% from you) dedicated to dogging another SEC team. And lastly I don't feel the need to take over a thread where UT fans are discussing football with your immature remarks. 

Regarding the avatar bet, I know where we are as a football team. Do you?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 28, 2013)

*Jumpers?*



Browning Slayer said:


> It's hard to keep up with all of the jumpers around here!



You'll never seeing me switch my allegiance. I'm a UT grad.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 28, 2013)

*Who are you referring to?*



Matthew6 said:


> You mean the former LSU fans turned vol fans?



Not familiar with these LSU fans.

I support LSU since my niece is a cheerleader there. Is that okay?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> If you're talking about me, I actually have a life where I can't be on the computer 24/7. I also don't have the time or the desire to create a thread with over 600 posts(which are 80% from you) dedicated to dogging another SEC team. And lastly I don't feel the need to take over a thread where UT fans are discussing football with your immature remarks.
> 
> Regarding the avatar bet, I know where we are as a football team. Do you?






And what thread did I take over?? Ya know this is a "Public Forum... You have your own little thread to talk UT football or just plain losing... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=761428


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> You'll never seeing me swith my allegiance. I'm a UT grad.



Swith? You type with a lisp too?


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> So who won that game??
> 
> Isn't that all that matters?



Congrats on a td win over one of the worst defenses in the nation last yr lol, but your right.  A wins a win


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 28, 2013)

huntindawg said:


> Wow, guess it's easy to call someone out when your team has no real expectations and hasn't had any for the last decade...
> 
> Seriously, your team gets throttled by 3.5 touchdowns by their little brother, in-state rival and you're gonna come on here and run your mouth about accountability???
> 
> Just wow.....



Whatever condition Tennessee is in should tell you even more about your own team when they play them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> Not familiar with these LSU fans.
> 
> I support LSU since my niece is a cheerleader there. Is that okay?


Congrats to your niece.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 28, 2013)

*I'll be pulling for the Dawgs this weekend*



riprap said:


> Looks like we got a crowd that is ready for some Dawg bashing as usual.
> 
> It's OK you guys can pull for the Dawgs too.



but clowns like Slayer make it difficult to support the Dawgs. A little ribbing is good but when it becomes  obsessive it get's a little old.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 28, 2013)

He is obsessed and will once again be disappointed when they don't win it all. He's the guy you see with 6 team magnets and 4 window flags on his truck every week lol.


----------



## riprap (Aug 28, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> but clowns like Slayer make it difficult to support the Dawgs. A little ribbing is good but when it becomes  obsessive it get's a little old.



I was referring to the popcorn eaters above that are always waiting to jump in on a negative UGA thread but don't like it when you jump on their team. I like the smack talk myself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> I was referring to the popcorn eaters above that are always waiting to jump in on a negative UGA thread but don't like it when you jump on their team. I like the smack talk myself.



32-28


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Whatever condition Tennessee is in should tell you even more about your own team when they play them.



Speak of the devil that likes to hide..

So what are you saying... We took Bama down to the wire so what you are saying is UT is that good??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> I was referring to the popcorn eaters above that are always waiting to jump in on a negative UGA thread but don't like it when you jump on their team. I like the smack talk myself.



He would too if his team wasn't the worst of the East... He has to live with the smack talk and the reality that UT is the laughing joke of the SEC right now..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't make me pull this car over.



Nah, You can sit back and watch the Vols self destruct again!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 28, 2013)

It's gonna suck so bad for you that while UT was down Uga couldn't step up and when it all..cause you know when we get back y'all really won't have a shot then.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> I was referring to the popcorn eaters above that are always waiting to jump in on a negative UGA thread but don't like it when you jump on their team. I like the smack talk myself.



How have you been RipRap? How about some popcorn.Sitting on the sidelines watching UT vs UGA smack talk is not so bad. BTW Roll Tide....


----------



## Horns (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> I was referring to the popcorn eaters above that are always waiting to jump in on a negative UGA thread but don't like it when you jump on their team. I like the smack talk myself.



There are many Ga Tech fans here that fit into this category.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2013)

Get 'em Browning! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> He would too if his team wasn't the worst of the East... He has to live with the smack talk and the reality that UT is the laughing joke of the SEC right now..



I really can't imagine you getting off the computer long enough to go "wade in a stream."  I mean, 5,926 posts, really? You need to get out and get some fresh air. Your parents basement has got to be stuffy.

I would imagine you have to wear arm floaties with the age you are acting. You are an internet genius, warrior, tough guy, super fan, etc. So much cooler online, ain't ya.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Horns said:


> There are many Ga Tech fans here that fit into this category.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> I was referring to the popcorn eaters above that are always waiting to jump in on a negative UGA thread but don't like it when you jump on their team.





Horns said:


> There are many Ga Tech fans here that fit into this category.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> I really can't imagine you getting off the computer long enough to go "wade in a stream."  I mean, 5,926 posts, really? You need to get out and get some fresh air. Your parents basement has got to be stuffy.
> 
> I would imagine you have to wear arm floaties with the age you are acting. You are an internet genius, warrior, tough guy, super fan, etc. So much cooler online, ain't ya.




That's the thing with Grads from UT.. You guys have a hard time multi-tasking...

Good at assumptions too... I would be willing to bet I fish, hike and hunt more than you could get away with. As a active member of Trout Unlimited I spend a lot of time on the water.. 

And BTW... I just moved to Utah 2 weeks ago to chase the monster trout out here.. All benefits of living a UGA lifestyle.. 

This is my backdrop last Saturday while scouting the Provo River... 

You can open mouth and insert foot now...


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> I really can't imagine you getting off the computer long enough to go "wade in a stream."  I mean, 5,926 posts, really? You need to get out and get some fresh air. Your parents basement has got to be stuffy.
> 
> I would imagine you have to wear arm floaties with the age you are acting. You are an internet genius, warrior, tough guy, super fan, etc. So much cooler online, ain't ya.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>




Being a Justin Timberlake fan sure explains a lot now..


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's the thing with Grads from UT.. You guys have a hard time multi-tasking...
> 
> Good at assumptions too... I would be willing to bet I fish, hike and hunt more than you could get away with. As a active member of Trout Unlimited I spend a lot of time on the water..
> 
> ...



Man, you lucky Dawg! That's going to be heaven right there! Hunker it down over there in Utah, bro!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice B Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> I mean, 5,926 posts, really?



 If you had some friends here you might enjoy posting more often.. All I can say to this is... Sorry... Maybe this pic will explain it..






 I've met a lot of folks here, enjoyed cookouts, fishing trips.. Heck, even caught my biggest Striper to date this year with some good friends here.. I think YOU are the one that needs to get out instead of sitting at home pouting over your sorry Vols.. I think the proof is this thread.. 

Browning Slayer is making fun of my Vols....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, you lucky Dawg! That's going to be heaven right there! Hunker it down over there in Utah, bro!





Matthew6 said:


> Very nice B Slayer.



This place is an outdoor paradise!! Every body of water here holds massive Trout and about 12 different species.. To top it off, I'm only 4 hours from Yellowstone and to get their, I have to go past the Grand Tetons.. I'm going to enjoy it out here!


----------



## Horns (Aug 28, 2013)

That is one sweet setting Slayer. Just watch out for the Mormons!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 28, 2013)

Well,.... its been a long break for me from here, but middle school ball is now in full swing and I can lurk around from time to time until we start travel ball back up in October...I'm about ready to call it quits on coaching.  I miss to much other stuff like good old fashion pot stirrin....

The relevance being.... we may take our lumps early and often,... but I'll still come by and bash the gt and ut crowd....bunch a losers....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Well,.... its been a long break for me from here, but middle school ball is now in full swing and I can lurk around from time to time until we start travel ball back up in October...I'm about ready to call it quits on coaching.  I miss to much other stuff like good old fashion pot stirrin....
> 
> The relevance being.... we may take our lumps early and often,... but I'll still come by and bash the gt and ut crowd....bunch a losers....



Can't say that I blame them for being so cranky... If my program was in shambles like UT's I'd be a little upset too.. Especially if the Dawgs had lost 14 of the last 16 SEC games they played in like UT has done..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's the thing with Grads from UT.. You guys have a hard time multi-tasking...
> 
> Good at assumptions too... I would be willing to bet I fish, hike and hunt more than you could get away with. As a active member of Trout Unlimited I spend a lot of time on the water..
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you are living the dream Browning!  Too bad we never did make it out for that Tech-UGA fishing tournament.  Tight lines!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's the thing with Grads from UT.. You guys have a hard time multi-tasking...
> 
> Good at assumptions too... I would be willing to bet I fish, hike and hunt more than you could get away with. As a active member of Trout Unlimited I spend a lot of time on the water..
> 
> ...



I may be wrong but that rod looks like an early 80's Shimano Aero- Magnumlite.


----------



## gin house (Aug 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've never ran away like some of you other folks do.. I take my lumps pretty well considering I've worn quite a few different avatars around here..
> 
> Hmmm.. Speaking of which.. You want in on the UT vs UGA avatar bet.... You skeered....



  I cant get in on that one but im up for the USC/UGA avatar bet if you are.   You had a nice one last year,lol.   What you think this years game will look like?   Im torn.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> This place is an outdoor paradise!! Every body of water here holds massive Trout and about 12 different species.. To top it off, I'm only 4 hours from Yellowstone and to get their, I have to go past the Grand Tetons.. I'm going to enjoy it out here!



Used to visit Utah every summer.  It is a very beautiful place.  Have family in Midvelle Just outside SLC


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 28, 2013)

Ill put in my two week notice Tuesday browning and will be there shortly after. You can deal with vol fan right? Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Glad to hear you are living the dream Browning!  Too bad we never did make it out for that Tech-UGA fishing tournament.  Tight lines!



We can always move it to Utah!!



rhbama3 said:


> I may be wrong but that rod looks like an early 80's Shimano Aero- Magnumlite.



It's a Bionic Blade but I do have a couple of the Shimano's in which you speak of!



gin house said:


> I cant get in on that one but im up for the USC/UGA avatar bet if you are.   You had a nice one last year,lol.   What you think this years game will look like?   Im torn.


I'm totally in! I am tied into a UT bet but I have NO intent on loosing that bet! Should be a better game than last year with it being in our house! Maybe Murray will be able to hear himself think!



ChasinTails said:


> Used to visit Utah every summer.  It is a very beautiful place.  Have family in Midvelle Just outside SLC



Going to sign a lease on a house in Sandy this morning which is right next to Midvale!



toyota4x4h said:


> Ill put in my two week notice Tuesday browning and will be there shortly after. You can deal with vol fan right? Lol



Come on out! I just put my magnets and flags on the Truck this morning.. Got quite a few looks on the way in..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> All I can say is if and when the Dawgs underachieve....................again. You better be around to take your lumps. Unfortunately those who run their mouths are usually the first to run away when things go south.



Man, the Vol calls me out and he's done left the building..

I guess we now know who the 1st ones to run are...


----------



## nickel back (Aug 29, 2013)

all this love over some smack talk, collage football fans are the best.


y'all have a nice day

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, the Vol calls me out and he's done left the building..
> 
> I guess we now know who the 1st ones to run are...



You have arrived when you get singled out.

The bama dui thread had me singled out by the OP. Then they complain about me responding.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> You have arrived when you get singled out.
> 
> The bama dui thread had me singled out by the OP. Then they complain about me responding.




I've been singled out before but those folks are no longer with us.. Or they are under a new name..


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've been singled out before but those folks are no longer with us.. Or they are under a new name..



It just shows how bad they want to be a UGA fan.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> You have arrived when you get singled out.
> 
> The bama dui thread had me singled out by the OP. Then they complain about me responding.



Good morning Riprap. Hope you have a good day and great extended weekend.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've been singled out before but those folks are no longer with us.. Or they are under a new name..



Yep. Like the one hiding out in the godog thread.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 29, 2013)

I heard the Vols are moving to the Sun Belt conference so they can compete...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 29, 2013)

*Yep you're such a Martyr*



Browning Slayer said:


> I've been singled out before but those folks are no longer with us.. Or they are under a new name..



Poor innocent Slayer didn't do anything to get called out. And your superior intelligence and wit scared all of your accusers away. I will admit you are quite skilled at using the message icons. There really needs to be one showing gums flapping especially for you.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> I like the smack talk myself.



That's half the fun of cfb.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> Poor innocent Slayer didn't do anything to get called out.



And the difference is.. I never called ANYONE out.. Just making fun of UT.. If you can't take the heat ya might want to stay out of the kitchen or move to the WAC and win some games..



Quit making fun of my Vols......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's half the fun of cfb.



Except when you get a bunch of babies throwing fits for making fun of their team..


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I may be wrong but that rod looks like an early 80's Shimano Aero- Magnumlite.



DUDE!!??,...anything not related to fly fishing out in those parts is heresy!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> DUDE!!??,...anything not related to fly fishing out in those parts is heresy!!!



That's why it was a scouting trip...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 29, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's why it was a scouting trip...



I didn't want to say anything but you can scout with a fly rod too....   I hope you were not launching a worm out there....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I didn't want to say anything but you can scout with a fly rod too....   I hope you were not launching a worm out there....





Number 7 & 9 Rapalas.... They work like a charm out here!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2013)

God's Country right there Slayer!

I got a little over 29,000 posts, so I guess I have no life! 

Go Dawgs


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 29, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Number 7 & 9 Rapalas.... They work like a charm out here!



#9 jointed in brown trout tears em up on toccoa tail water also. See I can make the transition easy I'm on my way lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Number 7 & 9 Rapalas.... They work like a charm out here!



Catching any fish this weekend ?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2013)

Saturday night has him in the water 24/7 hahaha!


----------



## bsanders (Sep 2, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> I don't have a problem with the Dawgs, as a matter of fact they're my favorite SEC-East team. Richt is a class act unlike some of their rogue fans.



This is the single statement that baffles me. You do know that the Vols are also in the sec east, right????


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2013)

bsanders said:


> This is the single statement that baffles me. You do know that the Vols are also in the sec east, right????



Maybe no one read to him that they are in the east.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2013)

Or y'all could use some common sense and not read things literally??


----------



## bsanders (Sep 2, 2013)

So by favorite, he didn't realy mean favorite?? Just ribbin you. I personally don't have any hatred towards any one team except them ole nasty reptiles........and that would be the Florida gators for those that can't read things literally.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2013)

It appears we have lost one of our New UT fans...  Did I miss something?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> It appears we have lost one of our New UT fans...  Did I miss something?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 3, 2013)

*My bad*



Matthew6 said:


> Maybe no one read to him that they are in the east.



Meant to say "2nd" Favorite Team in the East. Sorry UT fans for that typo. That would have been blasphemy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2016)

See what I mean.. Here's another one..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> See what I mean.. Here's another one..



I'm beginning to worry... Should I get a restraining order?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 13, 2016)

Buck said:


> Vols were plentiful around here at one time.  Now, not so much...



They get banned


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 13, 2016)

ChasinTails said:


> Think you meant former Gator fans turned Bama fans?
> And to huntingDawg, that same team that took a beating from little brother sure gave y'all a hard time



See he's banned. Knew him well


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They get banned





BuckNasty83 said:


> See he's banned. Knew him well



Always a great day when a Vol gets the axe!


----------

